# Is Isabelle supposed to give us a DIY for the summer shells?



## cheezu (Jun 2, 2020)

I got no DIY and there was no announcement today.
I did get 2 DIY's from balloons and I'm getting the blue shells okay.
Are we even supposed to get some special summer shell-themed DIY from her or is it just a rumor?


----------



## Jam86 (Jun 2, 2020)

i got a shell wreath diy from her but that's all


----------



## Barney (Jun 2, 2020)

I've found a few of the blue summer shells, but no new summer DIYs.

I wonder why some people have had a new DIY from Isabelle and others haven't?

If this is her way of trying to finally force me to cut down my trees, it won't work!


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 2, 2020)

I can't answer for your summer seasonal event since Im in the opposite hemisphere. But when I was going through fall, she was supposed to gift SH people the mushroom wreath. Some got it and some didn't, like myself.

It just seems super wonky. Like people say if you have a villager moving in, she won't gift it but then ??? I don't know what prompts Isabelle to give the DIY to others and not. I have no idea if it's a bug or just messy.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jun 2, 2020)

I also didn't recieve it, and I tt-ed day after day with no new announcements with both my character. its so sad. but I assume we can find it thru balloons eventually.  buggy game ruining my experience yet again.


----------



## bebebese (Jun 2, 2020)

it seems to be completely arbitrary  I've yet to get one. I was hoping it'd come today, but there was an announcement for a camper, so that could have had an affect on it. 

I got the spring blossom picnic set with my main, but oddly enough for my alt profile I got a bamboo noodle slide a week or two ago, lol. No idea how it's determined, or if it's determined. I don't always get letters from Mom, either (missing March's candle set).


----------



## cocoacat (Jun 2, 2020)

I haven't gotten any diy from her either. A bit strange that some people get one and others don't.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 2, 2020)

I have yet to get the shell wreath DIY announcement from Isabelle. Is that the only way of getting that DIY or can you also get it from balloons? If not then I'm worried I may never get the shell wreath....


----------



## cheezu (Jun 2, 2020)

Yeah, it does seem very weird how some people are getting certain items/DIY's in the game while others are missing out.
Definitely buggy and sometimes I actually worry that my game might bug out all of a sudden.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jun 2, 2020)

I had no idea this was a thing! I've had no announcements these last two days that apparently could affect it so it must be a weird bug which sucks


----------



## cheezu (Jun 2, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> I have yet to get the shell wreath DIY announcement from Isabelle. Is that the only way of getting that DIY or can you also get it from balloons? If not then I'm worried I may never get the shell wreath....


I think you'll be able to get it from balloons/villagers down the line but it still seems unfair that some players get it and others don't.


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jun 2, 2020)

I have never once gotten a DIY from Isabelle, so I dunno... Albeit I have been finding the seasonal DIYs just fie via the balloons, and I have been playing since release. (Northern Hemisphere)


----------



## jumpluff (Jun 2, 2020)

I got the outdoor picnic set from her fine in spring (one that was broken a lot for people), but no summer thing...

I haven't had any other announcements taking priority, so... it's just broken, I dunno. Sucks.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 2, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I think you'll be able to get it from balloons/villagers down the line but it still seems unfair that some players get it and others don't.


I really appreciate getting an answer, thanks! ☺

It really is unfair, yes... It's so bothersome how her daily announcements work or whatever mechanic that determines it...


----------



## Eevees (Jun 2, 2020)

I havent gotten it either


----------



## justina (Jun 2, 2020)

I also did not get the shell wreath DIY  I don’t time travel either. I got the picnic set during the spring fine.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jun 2, 2020)

I didn't get it yesterday because, I'm guessing, someone was on my campsite. But now that you mention it, I didn't get it today either. Weird. Hopefully those who didn't get it today will get it tomorrow


----------



## Sholee (Jun 2, 2020)

I got the shell wreath DIY on my Alt#2 character but I didn't get it on my main character. It's definitely buggy.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 2, 2020)

With the sakura recipes, I never got the picnic set through Isabelle during announcements but I still ended up getting it through balloons. So I'm assuming that even though Isabelle didn't give me the wreath diy either, that I can still get it via balloons! It's weird though. I don't understand how some people can get it from the announcements and some others can't. But as long as I get it somehow, I'll be happy.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jun 2, 2020)

I haven't received mine too! But I got two of them from balloons.


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)

apparently we’re meant to get the shell wreath which i never got - i read somewhere that as long as she has something to announce, she won’t give you the wreath but i’m not sure how accurate that is ;;


----------



## Baroque (Jun 2, 2020)

I got a few from balloons but received ziltch from Isabelle. Does she secretly hate me?


----------



## Believe (Jun 2, 2020)

I didn't receive mine either and I haven't time traveled in weeks  I know some people received the cherry blossom recipe a few days later though so maybe we will be the same


----------



## Hydrangea028 (Jun 2, 2020)

I do not get any diy from Isabelle.
I don't TT at all and it is already June 2nd. No campsite visitors so no special announcement.
I do get underwater wallpaper and floor diy from the balloons.


----------



## charlie_moo_ (Jun 2, 2020)

Im in the same position. Yesterday Isabelle announced the wedding season so assuming that's why I didnt get it yesterday. Looking forward to getting it today, but no, she just went on about how theres no news! So when am I supposed to get it? If your supposed to get it when theres no news, surely I should have gotten it today?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Jun 2, 2020)

I didn't get any DIY from Isabelle today or yesterday.


----------



## Piggleton (Jun 2, 2020)

I’ve never gotten any diys from Isabelle ;-; did the wedding event override it?


----------



## Spooky. (Jun 2, 2020)

I got no DIY from her or any shells. I did get a DIY for an underwater wall from a balloon though


ETA: I did have a camper on the first (yesterday) though so it could have overridden the DIY


----------



## Soigne (Jun 2, 2020)

same thing happened with the cherry blossom diy from her. i never got that one, but i got the shell wreath diy from her yesterday**.


----------



## Yulaldie (Jun 2, 2020)

I didn’t get anything... strange


----------



## niconii (Jun 2, 2020)

Still haven't picked up any summer shells let alone received any summer shell-related diy ;__;
Anyway, I've ended up letting several balloons pass by because I don't have a slingshot with me (oof), but I'll def pop the ones I encounter starting today!


----------



## cheezu (Jun 2, 2020)

charlie_moo_ said:


> Im in the same position. Yesterday Isabelle announced the wedding season so assuming that's why I didnt get it yesterday. Looking forward to getting it today, but no, she just went on about how theres no news! So when am I supposed to get it? If your supposed to get it when theres no news, surely I should have gotten it today?


Those were my thoughts exactly. I thought the wedding event must have prevented it from happening because of Harvey's call.
I was SURE to get it today.
I remember with the picnic set, I ended up getting it super late because several events were taking place on my Island at the same time during the days it started but I did eventually get it.
Surprised to find out that some never got anything from her until now.


----------



## Dreamcloud (Jun 2, 2020)

I didn't get it either. I don't TT so it's not that. No camper yesterday or today but I did have an empty plot yesterday and a villager moving in today.

I can't remember if I got the spring one from her but I do have the recipe so maybe I got it from a balloon instead.


----------



## Shukie_Bunfox (Jun 2, 2020)

Isabelle did'nt give me one either day of june so far, but i did get a Shell wand DIY from a red balloon.


----------



## Applebunny (Jun 2, 2020)

I’m pretty sure any other events override it. Yesterday I had the announcement for the wedding event and an camper. Let’s see if I get it today.


----------



## Opal (Jun 2, 2020)

I didnt either and I had no campers or empty plots so idk why


----------



## IridianSky (Jun 2, 2020)

I got no recipe yesterday or today. Yesterday Isabelle announced wedding season, and today there were no announcements. I also am not seeing any summer shells on my beach, nor have I found any summer DIYs from anywhere else.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 2, 2020)

I got the shell wreath recipe after I played as my second character.
She didn't mention it to my main character.


----------



## soomi (Jun 2, 2020)

I didn’t get the DIY for the picnic basket or the shell wreath  Never-ending bad luck.


----------



## Imbri (Jun 2, 2020)

There were no announcements today, but I still didn't get it. Tomorrow is Filbert's birthday, so probably won't happen then. I haven't seen anything from balloons, either.


----------



## Ossiran (Jun 2, 2020)

I haven't gotten any recipes from Isabelle or balloons yet.


----------



## toenuki (Jun 2, 2020)

just the shell wreath i think.
i got a diy from a balloon tho


----------



## stiney (Jun 2, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I think you'll be able to get it from balloons/villagers down the line but it still seems unfair that some players get it and others don't.


If you can still get it from villagers/balloons/bottles, I don't think it's unfair. If it was you can only get it from Isabelle and was buggy, that'd be unfair.


----------



## stiney (Jun 2, 2020)

Imbri said:


> There were no announcements today, but I still didn't get it. Tomorrow is Filbert's birthday, so probably won't happen then. I haven't seen anything from balloons, either.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY BABY BOY


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 2, 2020)

She can give you the Shell Wreath recipe, but you can get all the summer shell DIYs from balloons so don't worry about getting the DIY from her. I ended up getting the Shell Wreath from a balloon yesterday, so I knew I wouldn't be getting any announcements talking about summer shells today and won't for the remainder of the seasonal event.


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 2, 2020)

i haven't gotten a diy from her :'') hopefully it's one of those "sometime near the beginning of the month" type things


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 2, 2020)

I got mine this time but didn't get the one in spring.. Not sure why!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jun 2, 2020)

Welp, I tt-ed the whole june month in order to cycle out a villager. and guess what, no wreath announcement.  I feel like its some kind of bug where perhaps she thinks she announced it first day of June when in fact the spot was taken by photo event. otherwise I cant explain why it doesn't appear.


----------



## DragonLatios (Jun 2, 2020)

I Did get nothing from her and i hope i get it from the balloones.


----------



## Bohemia (Jun 2, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> With the sakura recipes, I never got the picnic set through Isabelle during announcements but I still ended up getting it through balloons. So I'm assuming that even though Isabelle didn't give me the wreath diy either, that I can still get it via balloons! It's weird though. I don't understand how some people can get it from the announcements and some others can't. But as long as I get it somehow, I'll be happy.


Same here.  I've never received any kind of DIY from Isabelle but got the picnic set another way. 

The last two mornings Isabelle has given other announcements (camper,new person plus the dog with the guitar doing a concert) so I've presumed she has been busy.

I got the Vista DIY via a balloon


----------



## greenvoldemort (Jun 2, 2020)

i got a shell wreath DIY, but to be fair i got the DIY when i first time travelled forwards into june ages ago!


----------



## hzl (Jun 2, 2020)

I got the shell wreath DIY via balloon - no announcement or whatnot off Isabelle


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 2, 2020)

got shell wreath here


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Jun 2, 2020)

i got the shell wreath when i accidentally TTed into june a while ago. i don't remember exactly what date it was, though i know you're supposed to get it. hope she gives it out to all who haven't gotten it soon!


----------



## cheezu (Jun 2, 2020)

stiney said:


> If you can still get it from villagers/balloons/bottles, I don't think it's unfair. If it was you can only get it from Isabelle and was buggy, that'd be unfair.


It's still unfair if other players are getting it just through Isabelle while some have to scour for an additional recipe through balloon hunting.
Obviously it's not the other players' fault, but it's still something that should be patched by Nintendo to give all players an equal chance to obtain the same kind of stuff - whether it's from Isabelle, the in-game Mom, etc.


----------



## Luxen (Jun 2, 2020)

I didn't get her announcement today either, but I ended up finding a shell wreath DIY from one of the balloons I popped earlier.


----------



## PajamaCat (Jun 2, 2020)

cheezu said:


> It's still unfair if other players are getting it just through Isabelle while some have to scour for an additional recipe through balloon hunting.
> Obviously it's not the other players' fault, but it's still something that should be patched by Nintendo to give all players an equal chance to obtain the same kind of stuff - whether it's from Isabelle, the in-game Mom, etc.


Agreed! I really wish Nintendo would sort this stuff out before releasing updates!


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 2, 2020)

The same thing happened to me for the cherry blossoms event :C i didn't get the picnic set from isabelle :/ I also haven't gotten anything from Isabelle regarding the new summer shell stuff, so :C I have been getting the summer shells, however, and I don't think I have gotten any new shell diys yet


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm confused... I heard about people getting a DIY recipe from Isabelle yesterday, but I didn't get one. I also didn't find any recipes in balloons yesterday, either - I only managed to find one summer shell on my beach and that was it.

Today though, I've managed to get two or three DIY recipes plus a few more summer shells, but still no recipe from Isabelle. I don't need the recipe Isabelle gives you because I already found it by popping a balloon, but I'm still kinda confused as to why some people are getting a recipe from her while others, like me, still haven't received one yet. :/


----------



## Vextro (Jun 2, 2020)

She gave me a recipe for a shell wreath when it turned the first of the month. Kinda odd you haven't gotten it, maybe you eventually will get it? maybe TT backwards than forwards to see if that helps?


----------



## sunchild (Jun 2, 2020)

i got the wreath diy from a balloon yesterday instead of isabelle even though i had no new announcements!


----------



## Gazer297 (Jun 2, 2020)

I have not received any DIY from her for this event and the previous one.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 2, 2020)

I received no DIY but instead got it from a balloon


----------



## Corrie (Jun 2, 2020)

I didn't get a DIY from Isabelle but I did get one from the balloon. 

I wasn't expecting one from Isabelle though since she didn't give me one during cherry blossom season.


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 2, 2020)

I haven't gotten one from her yet either, I'm going to start balloon hunting today!


----------



## salem_ (Jun 2, 2020)

mhm
this happened to me with the cherry blossom event too.
she just gave me the picnic diy a couple of days later, maybe it's a random day, not the first one


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm not sure if this is a stupid question, but are you supposed to talk to isabelle in the resident services to get the diy? I always assumed she gave it to you during announcements- idk which is correct, but if you have to talk to her does she give it to you as soon as you sit in her corner/ after you're done with something else? :V


----------



## Boo. (Jun 2, 2020)

Nothing from Isabell, nothing from balloons, no shells on the beach.


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 2, 2020)

Ive not had a DIY from her ever  seems like she’s too interested in watching TV or reading magazines.


----------



## cheezu (Jun 2, 2020)

Loubelle said:


> I'm not sure if this is a stupid question, but are you supposed to talk to isabelle in the resident services to get the diy? I always assumed she gave it to you during announcements- idk which is correct, but if you have to talk to her does she give it to you as soon as you sit in her corner/ after you're done with something else? :V


I believe she gives it to you during the announcement.
I did; however, check in with her just to see if she says anything and there was nothing either.


----------



## FaerieRose (Jun 2, 2020)

I didn't get one, but that's likely because I received the wreathe recipe from a balloon yesterday. There's no unlocking something again that's already been unlocked.


----------



## ceribells (Jun 2, 2020)

Does anybody else feel like the whole announcement system isn't great? I think it was fine during the intro period, when Nook did them, but I feel like it's very odd what Isabelle announces or not, and they clearly don't all mesh well.
Like, she knows there's a camper in the literal opposite corner of my island but doesn't see Kicks in front of her window??


----------



## cheezu (Jun 3, 2020)

ceribells said:


> Does anybody else feel like the whole announcement system isn't great? I think it was fine during the intro period, when Nook did them, but I feel like it's very odd what Isabelle announces or not, and they clearly don't all mesh well.
> Like, she knows there's a camper in the literal opposite corner of my island but doesn't see Kicks in front of her window??


I do think she should definitely do announcements for the other visitors - esp. Label, Kicks, Flick, CJ and Saharah.
Since Redd is supposed to be a scam artist, I could get behind the fact that she might not know he's visiting lol...
But at this point, the announcements are just redundant and don't add any value to the game.

I suppose the good news is I did receive the Shell wreath DIY from a balloon today - still doesn't explain why some players get it through Isabelle while others don't but at least there's that.


----------



## Lattecakes (Jun 3, 2020)

I am also in the group that got no diy from Isabelle. For reference, when she made announcements, there was no events happening that day (like campsite visitor). During the cherry blossom event however, she did give me a diy recipe but not on the day everyone else got them on. Mine took a few days to trigger. I did end up getting the diy through a balloon though so that is wonderful news. So make sure to pop all balloons!


----------



## aburayacrossing (Jun 3, 2020)

I also haven't gotten any recipes from her. I might have had a camper the first day. I don't mind so much, but it's weird that it isn't consistent. Definitely feels like a bug. and YES, she should announce every visitor except maybe Red and Gulliver. Otherwise what's the point? Also her little stories about shows she watches would be much cuter if they were 1-2 times a week instead of almost every day. There should be news on most days, thanks to visitors, visitor birthdays, etc.


----------



## Insulaire (Jun 3, 2020)

I never got a DIY from her but I got the wreath DIY from a balloon yesterday, so it may just be random whether she gives it to you or a balloon does


----------

